# Older Classic??



## MattBlack (Oct 13, 2012)

The other day I picked up a cheap machine from eBay, winning the auction at £22. Now it was marked up as a Classic but it is different from the other Classics I've seen. The actually machine chassis looks the same but instead of being in a stainless finish it is a black powder coat with a black plastic faceplate that reads "Coffee" and "Gaggia", the buttons are also 3 separate buttons rather than the button console with integrated lights in the switches.

From my limited knowledge the internals are Classic however it doesn't have a solenoid, is what I have just an older version of todays Classic??

Also, does anyone know the size of the tubing used in these machines (internal diameter) from water tank to pump?? I've stripped the machine down for a full on service as the previous owner seemingly had kept it between his chip pan and his frying pan as it was thick with grease and I've chucked the tubes away as they were manky!!

Also also, there is a tube from the top of the boiler that dumps back into the water tank, 1) What is it?? I assume some over pressure type thing??, 2) Can a re route this so it dumps into the drip tray rather than back into the clean tank.

Cheers!!

Matt


----------



## omega (Jan 5, 2011)

It sounds as if you have a "Gaggia Coffee" machine I got one from freecycle a couple of months back. I will overhaul it at some time.


----------



## MattBlack (Oct 13, 2012)

Cool, was this somesort of pre runner of the Classic as they seem simillar specs?? It's a step up from the Cubika I had before, just generally feels more chunky and solid, hopefully once it's back together after I get all the scale out of it I'll be able to dial a half decent shot out of it!! Got some freshly ground Pumphreys waiting to get wet!!


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Fairly sure it'll be the same/similar internals as the Cubika. The chassis is very similar to the Classic albeit the front panel is different and it uses a different switch bank.

Have you a pic?


----------



## MattBlack (Oct 13, 2012)

I'll get a pic later, I have a cubika and the boiler in this is different, it's bigger and has two elements, the group head is also a lot chunkier and heavier.


----------



## MattBlack (Oct 13, 2012)

CLICKY!

It's physically identicle to this with the exception of it is in a dark grey almost black finish and isn't a deluxe, it just says Coffee Gaggia, which may possibly be the hardest name to Google!!


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Aaah, my first Gaggia was one of these in dark green. The internals are basically the same as any non-solenoid machine like the cubika, gran gaggia, etc etc.

You could replace the internals with those from a classic and it should be plug & play. You'll have to drill one hole for the decompression tube mount but that should be it.


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

It's the same as a Classic except it doesn't have a three way solenoid it has a sprung valve instead. It also doesn't have the same opv valve as the Classic.

I have the deluxe version.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MattBlack (Oct 13, 2012)

Is it worth doing a Classic conversion to it?? What exactly is the role of the solenoid??


----------

